# The story of Anakin, my 6 month Russian Blue



## BarneyH

In November, we got two new kittens. One of them was Anakin, a 12 week old Russian Blue:










He was very small; and was actually suffering from Giardia, though we didn't know it at the time. He slept:










and he ate:










and he loved his playmate, Miss Sophie, a Savannah, very much:










Bit by bit, Anakin grew, but more slowly than Miss Sophie. But he always had the energy to play:



















Heartbreakingly, Miss Sophie died, 3 months old, for reasons no one can really explain. The vet thinks it was a heart problem. Either way, Anakin was suddenly without his friend and not putting on weight.










But then we cracked it. We found giardia, and began to treat him. Immediately the weight began to pile on, and Anakin grew from a massively underweight cat at 3 month to a healthy, larger, cat at 6 months...


























relaxed and happy with my kids...


















One week ago, we brought him a new friend - a 13 week old bengal kitten, called Sandy. They're already getting...but so strange to see him as the big cat now:


----------



## Vixxen

oh i love russian blues *melts*

hes so gorgeous, youre making me want another cat!


----------



## thedogsmother

Fantastic pics, love your babies. What is giardia by the way or am I being a bit thick.


----------



## JoWDC

Oh such a sad, and happy story. Both of them are georgeous.


----------



## BarneyH

Thank you!

It's ok, I didn't know what giardia was until we diagnosed it. Giardia is a parasite, that's not always easy to pick up, but leads to diarrhea and limited nutrition absorbtion. It's treatable with metronidazole or panacur, but it has a habit of coming back...


----------



## thedogsmother

Thanks for the info, I wish my four loved each other as much as your two.


----------



## LousKoonz

They're absolutely adorable!! and looks like they love each other very much x

Sorry about your girl though, it's so hard when you haven't got answers on why  x

I hope these 2 have many happy years with you and that he continues to grow beautifully  x


----------



## mckitty

brilliant photos and story, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## wiccan

wow beautiful pictures and cats


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

Those pics are so beautiful, Im so sorry about Sophie but your new baby is just stunning. I love Russian blues,they are an incredible looking cat!
Well done on getting him well again, he is gorgeous.

Izzie


----------



## ChinaBlue

Those are just fab photos and a very touching tale. Well done for getting him through and sharing his story.

Beautiful cats.


----------



## joote

awww lovely cats such a shame the first little girl passed away


----------



## Tillski

Lovely post, thanks for sharing. So sorry about the little girl you lost but what a delight to see how well he's taken to the new kitten (which is gorgeous by the way). My favourite pic is the one of the two of then together with Anakin looking straight ahead and the little one giving him a kiss - such a cute shot.


----------



## lymorelynn

What a touching story and told with such beautiful pictures. I'm sorry that you lost little Sophie with no real explanation but I hope that Sandy and Anakin will be very happy together - they certainly look it I adore Russian Blues (next to Siamese )


----------



## BarneyH

Everyone

Thanks for your lovely messages. Am so glad you liked the photos and story.

Will keep you all up to date as Anakin and Sandy continue to grow up. Fingers crossed no more problems...

Barney


----------



## rachael

that story was so touching..

very pretty kitties


----------



## Diane_Lancs

Oh my goodness, your cats are beautiful and it is such a shame he lost his playmate. It is so nice that he has bonded with a new friend as when we introduced a new kitten to our older cat they didn't get on. 
Its lovely to see a happy ending.


----------

